# Movie: Edge of Never



## Meeotch (Oct 18, 2009)

I saw it on tour, and thought it was pretty good. If anything, go see it for the amazing scenery and footage of legends skiing the steeps. The story is ok, yeah the son travels to ski the line his dad perished on...while on belay! I got the feeling that the son was doing it for the wrong reasons...more so for attention and some vague sense of worthiness. Why not wait a few more years and ski it unroped if it really means that much to you. I'm definitely more of a climber than a skiier but I imagine that style can mean just as much in both pursuits. If my dad died soloing a certain rock route, and then I went and top-roped it to prove something, thats pretty lame IMO. I'm most likely being a bit too harsh but whatever...in summary the movie was a big build-up to a bit of a let down.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the input mee, you should read the book.

no one else saw it?

come on, there were even Knuckle draggers involved in the shooting. roflmao


----------

